# MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung



## WallaceXIV (2. Januar 2009)

*MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Kit?

Kühlt das Kit leiser und besser als mein Mugen zum Beispiel?

Habe einen Test gefunden:

Technic3D Review: Kühlungen: Magicool DIY Flüssigkeitskühlung – Kompaktes Wasserkühlungsset - Seite 1: Einleitung

Was haltet ihr davon?

Danke.


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Es ist halt mit 80€ nicht besonders teuer ( Link zum Artikel bei Caseking ),
aber ebensowenig kann man viel davon erwarten, ich würde davon Abraten und etwas mehr Geld in wertige Einzelkomponenten stecken.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Würde nur meine CPU damit kühlen wollen.

Kühlt das Kit leiser und besser als mein Mugen zum Beispiel?


----------



## msix38 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Das Set ist gar nicht mal so schlecht...da braucht man nicht so´n teures Zeug.


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Würde halt gern wissen ob sich das Kit gegen über meinem Mugen lohnt.


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Ich denke mal, dass er etwas besser kühlt, aber leiser ist er nicht, da ja dennoch ein 120er Lüfter dreht. Also kommt es von der Lautstärke in etwa gleich, wenn da nicht noch die Pumpe wäre, die ja auch Geräusche erzeugt. Da ich die Pumpe nicht kenne, kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Für den Preis aber ein netter Einstieg in die Wasserkühlung.


----------



## msix38 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Hab mal gleich dazu ne frage...sind das IDLE TEMPS?(DELTA)

*BILD ZU BREIT*


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Es wird wohl etwas besser kühlen wie deine Luftkühlung, aber:
-Radiator: nicht ausreichend Dimmensioniert für eventuelle spätere Erweiterungen der Wakü
-Pumpe für Erweiterungen ( größere Kreisläufe ) zu schwach
-Korrusionsschutz, könnte schläuche verfärben oder ausflocken
-Schlauch ist nur Standardware, nicht wertiges
wenn du nur deine CPU damit kühlen möchtest, und später nichts in den Kreislauf dazu kommt, kannst du mit dem Set glücklich werden, aber das basteln an einer Wakü macht süchtig, aber wenn du später ander Komponenten mit unter Wasser setzen möchtest, kaufe wertigere Komponenten.

Gruß, Nemetona

P.S. wenn du dir bei einer Zusammenstellung aus Einzelkomponenten nicht sicher bist ob es alles zueinander Kompatibel und ausgewogen ist, wirst du hier gern beraten.


Edit: @ MSIX38,
Delta Werte spiegeln die Temperaturdifferenz wieder ( z.B. zwischen CPU Temp. und Umgebungstemp. ) niedrigere Werte sind da besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*


Also ich muss ehrlich sagen: Eines der ersten Billigsets, das imho einen zweiten Blick wert ist.
- Der Kühler ist billig, hat G1/8" Gewinde und ob das Plexi was taugt, weiß man nicht. Aber er hat im PCGH-Test brauchbare Leistung bewiesen und da Deckel und Halterung getrennt und ersterer gut verschraubt ist, muss man sich auch um die Dichtigkeit keine Gedanken machen (wenn man mit den Anschlüssen vorsichtig war)
- Der Radi ist nur ein Single und die Gesamtleistung kann somit nicht wesentlich über einer High-End Luftkühlung liegen, aber er stammt aus einer oft empfohlenen Baureihe, die gute Leistung und hochwertiges Material zu niedrigen Preisen bietet
- Das komplette Set kommt ohne Alu aus (=Qualität des Wasserzusatzes weitesgehend egal, ggf. kann man ihn weglassen)
- Es kommen durchgängig Standard-Gewinde und Schlauchdurchmesser zum Einsatz (-> problemlose Erweiterung)
- Yate Loon ist zwar nicht für Haltbarkeit bekannt, aber trotzdem gern und oft genutzte Lüfter, da billig und im Neuzustand leise
- Für 80€ ist das Ding nah genug an einem IFX14 dran, um mit einer Luftkühlung vergleichbare P/L zu bieten.

Fraglich ist imho nur die Pumpe - wenn die laut ist, nutzt einem auch die bessere Kühlleistung nichts im Vergleich zu einer Wakü. ("Leiser als 1000rpm Loonie" spricht aber zumindest gegen eine ganz große Katastrophe)
Ansonsten besteht das Set aus Teilen, die in ähnlicher Form auch einzeln empfohlen werden


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

In meinen Augen ist die Pumpe der große Schwachpunkt im System, hier ist eine Werbeangabe, welche besagt das sie 90cm Förderhöhe leistet.
Wie schon gesagt, sollte es eine reine CPU Kühlung bleiben wär sie ausreichend, für spätere Erweiterungen aber ungeeignet.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Laut dem Test: "Die Pumpe verrichtet absolut leise ihren Dienst und war selbst ohne das Entkopplungspad nicht hörbar. "

Was würde denn ein selbst zusammengestelltes Set kosten?

Kann ich mit einem Single Radiator und einer guten Pumpe CPU, GPU und eventuell noch mehr kühlen?

Kann ich meinen PC problemlos transportieren wenn ich ne Wakü eingebaut habe?


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Ist ja schön wenn die Pumpe leise ist, sie hat aber kein Kraft, wenn ich den Kreislauf erweitere und durch mehrere Kühler den Flusswiederstand des Kreislaufes erhöhe schafft es die Pumpe einfach nicht mehr.

Ein selbst zusammengestelltes Set würde für die CPU bei ca. 150€ beginnen, würde aber einen Tripple Radi und eine kräftiger Pumpe beinhalten welches dann auch problemlos um GPU und Chipsatz erweiterbar ist.

Von der Idee CPU und GPU mit einen Single Radi zu kühlen würde ich Abstand nehmen, es sei denn es sind Komponenten wie ein Celeron und ne GF 8200.

Mann kann eine Wakü komplett intern montieren ( abhängig vom Gehäuse ), 
somit bleibt das System auch transportabel.
Es kann aber nicht schaden, nach dem Transport und vor der Inbetriebnahme, kurz zu schauen ob der Kreislauf noch dicht ist.

Edit:
Hier wär eine Beispielzusammenstellung bei der auch gleich deine GPU mit einbezogen ist.
Nur CPU kostet dich ca. 150€, der A-C-Shop gewährt aber noch 3% Rabatt bei Vorkasse und versendet ab einen Warenwert von 150€ gratis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Das ist natürlich ein saftiger Preis. Wenn ich erstmal mit nem Single Radi anfangen wollen würde, welcher wäre da zu empfehlen? Danke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Laut dem Test: "Die Pumpe verrichtet absolut leise ihren Dienst und war selbst ohne das Entkopplungspad nicht hörbar. "



Der Tester empfindet aber auch einen 1000rpm Lüfter als "kaum wahrnehmbar", womit er sich imho selbst disqualifiziert.
Das eine nicht entkoppelte Pumpe unhörbar sein soll, kauf ich jedenfalls keinem ab.



> Was würde denn ein selbst zusammengestelltes Set kosten?



Wenns sein muss kann man in den 150€ Bereich kommen, aber meist ist es sinnvoller, gleich 200€ zu investieren.



> Kann ich mit einem Single Radiator und einer guten Pumpe CPU, GPU und eventuell noch mehr kühlen?



Wenn du einen 4500rpm Delta-Lüfter drauf baust, kannst du mit einem Single ne ganze Menge kühlen - aber wirklich Sinn macht eine Single-Wakü für mehrere Komponenten nicht.



> Kann ich meinen PC problemlos transportieren wenn ich ne Wakü eingebaut habe?



Imho sogar problemloser als mit einem 1kg Luftkühler.



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein saftiger Preis. Wenn ich erstmal mit nem Single Radi anfangen wollen würde, welcher wäre da zu empfehlen? Danke.



Der aus dem Set - Magicool Slim Single. 
Besseres P/L-Verhältniss gibts zur Zeit nicht.
Aufgrund des minimalen Aufpreises sollte man aber zumindest einen Dual nehmen, selbst ein Triple ist imho eine lohnendere Anschaffung und höchstens aus Platzgründen abzulehnen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Ihr beantwortet hier aber alles schnell und ausführlich! Finde ich super!

Hier stell ich öfter Fragen!


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Ich finde, das MagiCool-Kit ist schön zum "Anfüttern"! Man kriegt bestimmt Lust auf mehr und kann dann leider nix mehr davon verwenden - außer vielleicht noch den Single-Radi als Zusatz. Aber ich würde auch lieber noch etwas sparen und dann was "vernünftiges" kaufen, auf dem Du dann aufbauen kannst.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

hi erstmal ich will jetzt auch auf wasser kühlung umsteigen habe einen amd phenom x4 9850 BE, ati hd3870 singleslot auf einem foxconn a6vmx und das ist alles verpackt in einem Coolermaster ATC710 soo jetzt ist meine frage was könnt ihr mir empfehlen an kühlungen auch ohne graka für ca. 100€ ich weis is nich son hohes buget bin aber auch erst 15 un habe nunmal wie in dem alter üblich nicht soo viel geld xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Ich kann die empfehlen, einen Blick in den Guide zu verwerfen. Dann solltest du nach kurzer Zeit zu dem Schluss kommen, dass man für 100€ lieber Luftkühler kauft.


----------



## nemetona (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde dir empfehlen zu sparen, bis du mind. 150€ zur verfühung hast für eine CPU Only Lösung, unterhalb dieses Minimalbudgets gilt was ruyven schrieb, bei Luftkühlung bleiben.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

ich hab da ma sone idee und will ma wissen was ihr davon haltet erstmal das magicool system und nach und nach die teile gegen bessere tauschen das ginge doch oder


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Wie du darfst nicht mehr ausgeben,wer verbietet es dir denn?


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

mein vadda is zwar selber voll der PC freak aber naja davon hält er halt nich mehr soo viel der hat jet seit glaub 3jahren nur noch mac da hat man mit sowas keine probleme der will nur noch ne neue graka für seinen mac pro xD aber nich denken der is son fertigpc freak wenn is der auch der meinung selber bauen so wie ich meinen oder er meinen alten xXxDDD

bin ja erst 15 da muss man noch drauf hörn xxxDDD


----------



## nemetona (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Wenn dein Vater ein Mac User ist, sollte es ein Mensch sein der ein offenes Ohr für vernünftige Argumentation hat.

Da es nicht möglich ist eine Wasserkühlungskonfiguration unter 100€ anzubieten, welche ohne Einschränkungen zu empfehlen ist stellen sich euch folgende Möglichkeiten:

-das Budget um 40-5ß€ erweitern, dafür bekommt ihr aus meinen Beispielthread die 1.1er Minimalkonfiguration

-ausweichen auf Gebrauchtwahre, man sollte sich dazu mit der Materie auskennen um Fehlinvestitionen zu vermeiden, z.T. wird die Ware sehr "Blumig" Beworben

-die 100€ Inno und Thermaltake Sets, werden den Frustfaktor extrem in die höhe treiben, wenn man Kühlleistung und Kompatibilitaät vergleicht

-bei Luftkühlung bleiben, dann wüde diese Beratung hier enden

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

naja dann werde ich ihn mal dass hier zeigen und gucken ob ich ihn damit überzeugen kann xD


----------



## nemetona (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Zeig ihn auch die Minimalkonfiguration aus dem Beispielthread, die Downgradeoption mit dünneren Schlauch beachten, und wenn er Fragen hat ist dies der richtige Platz um diese zu äussern.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

joo thx


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

hmm wollt mir mal ne zusammen stellung machen weis jetzt aber nich was für anschlüsse ich da brauch eich stell mal ne liste rein bitte um hilfeee achso und dann noch biite ne meinung von der kombi:

Aqua Computer cuplex PRO Rev. 3 - Sockel AM2/754/939/940
XSPC Single 5,25 Zoll Bay Pumpstation 12V
Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTS-Lite 240 - black
PUR-Schlauch 10/8mm klar - 1m
Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm


----------



## nemetona (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> hmm wollt mir mal ne zusammen stellung machen weis jetzt aber nich was für anschlüsse ich da brauch eich stell mal ne liste rein bitte um hilfeee achso und dann noch biite ne meinung von der kombi:



-Aqua Computer cuplex PRO Rev. 3 - Sockel AM2/754/939/940 - lieber einen Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LC, für 4€ mehr deutlich mehr Leistung
-XSPC Single 5,25 Zoll Bay Pumpstation 12V - geht so
-Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTS-Lite 240 - black - lieber einen Mogicool Slim Dual 
-PUR-Schlauch 10/8mm klar - 1m - mit dem PUR Schlauch tust du dir keinen gefallen, nimm leiber diesen und mind. 2m, Anschlüsse würden diese dazu passen, pro Teilnehmer im Wakükreislauf benötigst du 2 Stück.
-Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm - kenne die Lüfter nicht, kann sie daher nicht beurteilen.

Gruß, Nemetona

P.S. der Versuch die Rechtschreibung einzuhalten, die geschriebene Aussage in Hochdeutsch zu formulieren und die Benutzung von Satzzeichen würde die Lesbarkeit des Textes deutlich erhöhen.


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*



> -Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm - kenne die Lüfter nicht, kann sie daher nicht beurteilen.


gints ein test hier im forum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ertests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-7.html


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

joo ok thx ma schaun ob ich meinen vater überredet krige
@nemetona mit rechtschreibung und zeichensetzung ist leider nicht so mein ding


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*



nemetona schrieb:


> -Aqua Computer cuplex PRO Rev. 3 - Sockel AM2/754/939/940 - lieber einen Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LC, für 4€ mehr deutlich mehr Leistung
> -XSPC Single 5,25 Zoll Bay Pumpstation 12V - geht so
> -Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTS-Lite 240 - black - lieber einen Mogicool Slim Dual
> -PUR-Schlauch 10/8mm klar - 1m - mit dem PUR Schlauch tust du dir keinen gefallen, nimm leiber diesen und mind. 2m, Anschlüsse würden diese dazu passen, pro Teilnehmer im Wakükreislauf benötigst du 2 Stück.
> ...



naja mit kühler und schlauch ist das nen bisschen doof, weil ich alles auf einer seite bestellen wollte und den kühler gibt es bei caseking nicht für den am2/am2+ sockel den schlauch haben se da glaub auch nicht. Aber zum schlauch noch ne frage wozu braucht man ganze 2m müsste nich eigentlich 1m locker reichen?!


ach naja is eig doch egal wo aber wenn de ma langeweile hast und nett bist kannste ja mal gucken ob du eine ähnliche zusammenstellung zusammen bekomst auch für so um die 120€ rum thx schonmal im vorraus


----------



## nemetona (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Moment, Aquatuning hat alles was du brauchst.
Im A-C-Shop ist der HK nich für AM2 lieferbar.

Bitteschön, alles auf Aquatuning.de zu finden.
Korrosionsschutz G48 und Destiliertes Wasser aus dem Autozubehör.

Gruß, Nemetona



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

cool thx nur ich voll idiot habe mal wieder vergessen etwas zu erwähnen was aber nich soo geviernd is es soll keine 230V pumpe sein ich will nix ausm gehäuse raus haben es reicht ja eig nen 460W netzteil oder


----------



## nemetona (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Dann nimm halt diese.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

so jetzt nochmal ne ganz einfache frage kann ich mit dem magicool DIY jetzt meinen phenom x4 9850BE so kühlen das er kühler bleibt als mit dem standart kühler ja oder nein?! ich werde dann nach und nach die komponenten tauschen


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Nein kannst du nicht, weil die Radiatorfläche zu klein ist. Zudem wird das eine sehr laute Angelegenheit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

@Madz: Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du deine Hardware kaufst - aber deinen "standart kühler" mit der Oberfläche eines 120mm Radis würde ich gern sehen...

@fr3d3rix02: Ja, kannst du.

Die Kühlleistung steht zwar in keinem Verhältniss zum Preis (sieh vorrangegangener Thread), aber sie sollte bequem mit High-End Luftkühlern mithalten können, einen boxed-Kühler problemlos schlagen.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

ok cool madz ich zweifel nicht an deiner kompetenz aber ruyven is imerhin moderator und ich glaube auch das der radi einfach ne größere oberfläche hat weil der ja eng zusammenliegende lamellen hat. Obs laut ist, ist mir egal meine graka wird ehh lauter sein (HD 3870 singleslot)


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Hmm... bedenke mal den "Wakü-Sucht-Faktor". "nur CPU" hat noch bei keinem geklappt. Würde lieber min 150e anlegen.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

ja sry man ich sage ja nicht das du nix weist und du weißt dabei grantiert mehr als ich (bin neueinsteiger für wakü) aber mit physik kenn ihc mich gut aus und ja ne?!Dann weiß man halt das son radi mehr oberfläche haben muss!!!!  für mehr als cpu wirds nicht reichen das ist mir klar desswegen habe ich ja auch dazugeschrieben das ich die teile nach und nach gegen bessere ersetzen will auch den radi xD sry wenn ich das so dumm formulirt habe das man das vlt nich sofort rallt


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Kauf dir lieber gleich gute teile, sonst zahlst du am Ende locker drauf.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

hmm ja kp läuft mitlerweile warscheinlich ehh auf eine inovatek hinaus da ich bald praktikum in nem pc landen mach un ich da warscheinlich mitarbeiter rabatt bekomme! is ehh der laden meines vertrauens wo fast mein ganzer pc her is also die komponenten


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*



> mitlerweile warscheinlich ehh auf eine inovatek hinaus


Mit gute Teile, meinte ich nicht: Überteuerte, unterklassige bis mittelmässige, nicht mehr zeitgemäße Teile, deren einiziger wirklicher Pluspunkt ihre Verarbeitungsqualität ist.

Innovatek ist sowas von nicht kaufbar. Allein der Unterschied von 10-12° zwischen der momentanen, 50€ günstigen Referenz Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 und dem Innovatek G-Flow für 90€ zeigt wie schlecht die Leistung der teile ist.

Lies mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ow-775-performance-kit-erfahrung-bericht.html


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

jaa ich meine nur inovatek weil die glaube nur inovatek da haben xD und mit 163€ liegts ja eigentlich genau in dem preisrahmen den ihr genant habt


----------



## nemetona (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Hast du dir den von Madz verlinkten Thread mal angeschaut?

Tue dir selbst einen Gefallen, und lass die Finger von einen (Inno) Komplettset.
Geimeint war sicherlich für den Betrag aus Einzelkomponenten eine Wakü Zusammenzustellen.
Im Wakü Beispielkonfigurationsthread findest du einige Anregungen.

Gruß, nemetona


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (1. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

ja ich habe aber erlcih gesagt anst was falsch zu machen beim zusammen bauen und das dann alles im arsch ist desswegen


----------



## nemetona (1. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> ja ich habe aber erlcih gesagt anst was falsch zu machen beim zusammen bauen und das dann alles im arsch ist desswegen



Fehler bei der Montage sind bei solchen Komplettsets genau so möglich.
Und auch für Beratung während der Montageausführung ist das Forum eine brauchbare Anlaufstelle, ein Tagebuch im passenden Unterforum würde sich dafür anbieten.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (2. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

ja hmm stimmt haste auch wieder recht nur ich wollts halt in dem laden kaufen und weis ncih ob die auch einzelteile da haben


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Gegen Onlineshops wie Aquatuning und A-C-Shop ist nichts einzuwenden.
Es wär ja nicht gerade Schlau ein Waküs Set zu kaufen, nur weil es vom Händler um die Ecke ist, und zu Wissen das man für das selbe Geld Leistungsfähigere Komponenten hätte bekommen können.
Wenn bei Online Erworbenen Artikeln etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, steht dir im gleichen Maß ein Umtauschrecht zu.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (2. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Ich sag auch nichts gegen die Shops nur hier bekomme ich bald wegen Praktikum warscheinlich Mitarbeiter Rabatt und wegen meinem vada auch nochma


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Es ist deine Entscheidung, bei den Onlineshops gibt es auch von Zeit zu Zeit Aktionen wo 10% Rabatt drin sind.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> Ich sag auch nichts gegen die Shops nur hier bekomme ich bald wegen Praktikum warscheinlich Mitarbeiter Rabatt und wegen meinem vada auch nochma



Die Rabatte sollten aber schon ordentlich sein - denn abgesehen von einer schlechteren Kühlleistung verwendet Innovatek weiterhin korrosionstechnisch riskantes Aluminium in fast allen Produkten.
Nimmt beides zusammen, wäre imho ein Preis von ~50% eines Watercool-Kühlers "gut".


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (2. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

omg ich dachte imme innovatek wäre so ziemlich das non+ultra


----------



## Madz (2. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Ganz im Gegenteil..... aber daß sagte ich ja schon. Wieso glaubst du mir nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> omg ich dachte imme innovatek wäre so ziemlich das non+ultra



Nur in den Innovatek-Produktbeschreibungen.
Der letzte Inno-CPU-Kühler, der Bestwerte eingefahren hat, dürfte die rev.3 im letzten Jahrtausend gewesen sein. Die GPU-Kühler sind etwas besser, aber weder bei der Leistung noch dem Durchfluss Spitzenklasse, die Chipsatzkühler bieten das, was man bei ihrem Alter (ebenfalls bald zweistellig) erwarten kann, den hauseigenen Radiatoren wird nicht ohne Grund die komplette Black-Ice Palette zur Seite gestellt,...
Dazu dann der ständige Einsatz von Alu - selbst wenn es so gut wie keinen Sinn macht. (z.B. G-Flow: dicker Boden aus vernickeltem Kupfer. Dicker Deckel aus vernickeltem Kupfer -warum auch immer Inno die Anschlüsse kühlen will- und dazwischen: Ein Alurahmen, der eigentlich nicht viel mehr als die Befestigung bereitstellt - aber auch über ein paar mm Breite in der Mitte Wasserkontakt hat)
Das einzige, was bei Inno immer noch Top ist (oder sein soll - kauft ja kaum einer, der berichten kann  ) ist die Verarbeitung. Aber da gibts bei den meisten anderen Herstellern auch keine Beschwerden (mir wären eigentlich nur von EK welche bekannt, bei denen man den Kühler vor Einbau nach Spänen durchsuchen sollte) und die sind bei weitem nicht so teuer.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (2. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

hmm kk ich mache mich mal wieder ran ne kombination zu machen weil ich warscheinlich jetzt doch mehr investiren darf xDD *HAPPY*
so gesagt getan brauche nur noch empfehlungen für schläuche und anschlüsse das sind die komponenten an die ich gedacht hatte  		 	  	 	 		 			Pumpe 			
			25,99 			Eheim 1046-790 23V 		 		 			Radiator 			
			28,89 			Aquacomputer airplex PRO 240 		 		 			CPU-Kühler 			
			35,79 			Zern PQ Plus Sockel AM2  		 		 			Ausgleichsbehälter 			
			23,99 			Magicool Plexiac 150 Ausgleichsbehälter  		 		 			Lüfter 			
			11,58 			Arctic-Cooling Fan AF12025L ( 120x120x25mm )  		 		 			Anschlüsse: 			


		 		 			Optianal 			


		 		 			GPU-Kühler 			
			28,56 			EK Water Blocks EK-FCR3870 - CF


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Den Zern würde ich wieder rausnehmen, dessen Kühlleistung wird von aktuellen Kühlern mitlerweile deutlich überboten - und z.B. ein HK 3.0 LC kostet kaum mehr.
Da du ein sehr begrenztes Budget hast, würde ich ich zu 8/11er No-Name-PVC-Schlauch und entsprechenden Verschraubungen greifen. (Wenn du bei Aquatuning bestellst: Nicht den Link zu "Nickel silber" übersehen, die Black Nickel Ausführungen sind ein bißchen teurer)
Jeden Cent mehr würde ich jedenfalls eher in gute Lüfter (Scythe S-Flex) stecken, als in dickere Schläuche.

Der Grakakühler ist n gutes Schnäppchen. Wenn du eine passende Karte hast (Referenzdesign?) würde ich zuschlagen, ehe die Bestände abverkauft sind.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (2. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

@ matz so ist es ja nicht das ich dir nich glaube oder habe ich je was dagegen gesagt ?!
referenzdesign??? ich hab ne sapphier hd 3870 singleslot also die mit dem blauen kühler und ja den rest thx ne links wären zwar schon gewesen aber da kann ich auch eben selber gucken
hmm auser mit den lüftern habe ich deine vorschläge alle angewendet aber bitte guckt nochmal ob das auch jetzt alles zusammen passen würde
achso ich habe da noch sone idee könnte man nich bei den radis auf beiden seiten lüfter dran mahcne (die natürlich in die gleiche richtung ,,pusten``) um nen größeren luftstrom zu haben???
		 	  	 	 		 			WASSERKÜHLUNG 			











			Versandkosten: 			8,98 			
		 		 			Pumpe 			
			25,99 			Eheim 1046-790 23V 



		 		 			Radiator 			
			28,89 			Aquacomputer airplex PRO 240 			



		 		 			CPU-Kühler 			
			33,99 			Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LC 



		 		 			Ausgleichsbehälter 			
			23,99 			Magicool Plexiac 150 Ausgleichsbehälter  



		 		 			Lüfter 			
			11,58 			Arctic-Cooling Fan AF12025L ( 120x120x25mm )  



		 		 			Anschlüsse 			
			11,54 			11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4(6x)/11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4(2x) 			



		 		 			Schlauche 			
			2,98 			Schlauch ClearFlex60 11,2/8mm klar (5/16")  



		 		 			GPU-Kühler 			
			28,56 			EK Water Blocks EK-FCR3870 - CF  























			Gesamtpreis: 			176,5


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Sapphire?
Haben die jemals das Referenzdesign verwendet? Nuja - du hast die Karte da, du musst wissen, wie sie aussieht.

Die Zusammenstellung ist sonst okay, nur gerade Anschlüsse sehe ich keine. (und wieviel Anschlüsse und wieviel Schlauch du hast, ist auch nicht ersichtlich)

P.S.:
Ein bißchen Interpunktion könnte die Lesbarkeit deiner Texte deutlich steigern.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (3. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

6 gerade anschlüsse und 2 die um 90° geneigt sind beim schlauch wollte ich so 2m nehmen
naja was ist mit referenzdesign gemeint das ist es ja wesshlab ich einfach frage xXxDDD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Inkl. Grafikkühler brauchst du mindestens 10 Anschlüsse - ich würde sicherlich noch 1-2 Reserve nehmen, für den Fall dass du mehr gerade oder mehr gewinkelte als geplant brauchst.

Ach ja: Adapter für die Pumpe (Einlass und Auslass auf G1/4") brauchst du auch.


"Referenzdesign" bezeichnet die Designvorlage von ATI - nach der entwickeln die Kühlerhersteller ihre Kühler.
Grafikkartenhersteller, gerade Sapphire, bauen aber auch mal gerne ihr eigenes Layout, mit dem Ergebniss, dass die zu kühlende Bauteile an anderer Stelle liegen und der Kühler nicht mehr passt.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (4. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

oke die anschlüsse werde ich gleich zur liste hinzufügen aber was meinst du mit einlass und auslass auf g1/4 kannste mir da ma nen link zu geben bitte wäre dir sehr dankbar

achso und wie finde ich jetzt raus ob die karte nach diesem referenzdesign gebaut ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

pumen>pumpenadapter:
"Eheim1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4": Eintrag Nummer 1 oder Eintrag Nummer 2
"Eheim1046 Einlassadapter auf G1/4": Eintrag Nummer 3 oder Eintrag Nummer 4
Eintrag Nummer 5 in der Google Bildersuche nach "HD 3870 Referenzdesign"
Karte sieht aus wie linke Karte: schlecht
Karte sieht aus wie rechte Karte: hast Chancen, ein Vergleich des eigentlichen PCBs ist aber sicherer.
Falls wieder alle Suchmechanismen bei dir so rein gar nichts zu Tage fördern, kann ich gern nochmal eine Schrittchen für Schrittchen Anleitung posten.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (7. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

hmm könnte ich nicht einfach nen gpu kühlblock drauf und die anderen sachen mit passiv kühlern versehen???? habe ja noch 4 fans drinne


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Wenn die passiven Kühlern auf den Spannungswandlern groß genug ausfallen: Kannst du.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (8. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

hmm ich habe ebend in einem test von dem graka kühler gelesen das man den teil für die spawas und so abmontiren kann und das der passive kühlkörper der ehh schon draufsitzt reicht die haben mit genau der gleichen karte getestet wie ich sie habe


----------



## VooDoo86 (10. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Schwer zu sagen aber die Pumpe scheint mir doch etwas schwach zu sein. Für einen CPU allein dürfte sie jedoch ausreichen aber sobald man in den Wakü "Wahn" verfällt ist das Umsetzen anderer Komponenten mit Wasser nicht mehr weit ^^ Also lieber gleich für die zukunft planen


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (10. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

welche kannste mir denn dann empfehlen aber pls nich teurer höchstens 5€ oda so mehr is nich drinn


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (13. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wasserzusatz UV Green FluoProtect (50ml) 30002

HMM kann ich das reinmachen ohne angst vor ablagerungen is ja auch nen protect 
@voodoo kp ich habe gelesen das die sehr leistungs stark sein soll


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

"protect" in die Produktbezeichnung zu schreiben sagt noch nicht viel aus.
Bis auf weiteres ist mir kein Test bekannt, in dem Farbzusätze keine Nebenwirkungen hatten.
Mir ist zwar nur für ein Bruchteil der Produkte überhaupt ein Test bekannt - aber der Trend ist klar.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (13. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

hmm kaputt machen kann ich damit nix oda schlimmstenfalls muss ich ordentlich schrubben oder verstehe ich da was falsch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

Die Schläuche kannst du nicht schrubben, Radiatoren-spülen kann seine Zeit dauern - aber sonst: jup.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. März 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

ohh jo stimmt wobei schläuche sone bürdte womit man z.B. auch Gewehrläufe schrubbt müsste ja eigentlcih geben da gibts auch ziemlich weiche von


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (30. April 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

soo meine vorerst warscheinlich letzte frage das magicool set kühlt ja wohl besser als mein standart kühler mein buget ist jetzt mehr oder weniger auf 0 gesunken weil ich mir jetzt neben board und ram die geplat waren auh noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen musste alte hat sich mit lautem knall verabschiedet  is schon dumm ein 420W netzteil bei nem phenom x4+HD3870 zu nehmen 3stunden hats immerhin gehalten


----------



## Madz (30. April 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*



> is schon dumm ein 420W netzteil bei nem phenom x4+HD3870 zu nehmen 3stunden hats immerhin gehalten


Das ist nicht dumm, sofern man ein Markennetzteil einsetzt. (Enermax oder Corsiar z.B.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

naja jetzt hab ich nen Coolermaster M520 dat läuft  

Nochma ne frage kann man in das Magicool set wohl noch nen 92mm Radi einbauen??? werde mir das set kaufen und dann nach und nach die teile tauschen  zwa teurer aber da könnten meine eltern vielleicht mitmachen


----------



## Talibaan83 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

so, ich hab mir mal das ding heut bei caseking bestellt für 70 €, bin mal gespannt ^^ cpu isn 955be und mom. unter luft @stock bei 59 Grad... 

Meld mich sobald es angekommen und eingebaut ist + Bilder selbstverständlich 

Greetz Talbiaan


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*



Talibaan83 schrieb:


> so, ich hab mir mal das ding heut bei caseking bestellt für 70 €, bin mal gespannt ^^ cpu isn 955be und mom. unter luft @stock bei 59 Grad...
> 
> Meld mich sobald es angekommen und eingebaut ist + Bilder selbstverständlich
> 
> Greetz Talbiaan


wirst ca. 30-35°C haben  meine meine temp war auch ca. so und als ich das set dann hate so zwischen 30-35°C ich hab ne zeitlang sogar noch meine HD3870 mit im kreislauf gehabt


----------



## Talibaan83 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

echt?? Cool  Da freu ich ja schon drauf, für den Preis und den Komponenten ein echt gutes Angebot 

Naja die Graka kann ich wohl kaum mit laufen lassen, ist ne GTX285...


----------



## Talibaan83 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

so lt. DHL so das Geschoss heut kommen... Ich werd mal danach nen paar screenies veröffentlichen 

edit: Yeah, gerad gekommen, sieht sehr gut verarbeitet aus, bin nachher mal gespannt 

Aber neeee, muss wieder Überstunden kloppen -.-

edit2: sö...min. 28 Grad und max 38 Grad... OC Herz, was willst du mehr? Wohlgemerkt bei ner Raumtemperatur von 25 Grad 

Das einzige, was mir negativ auffällt sind die PVC Bohrungen... Eine ungeübte Hand könnte die Gewinde leicht "überdrehen"...

edit: @ 3,8Ghz max 44 Grad


----------



## only.for.a.day (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: MagiCool DIY Kit Wasserkühlung*

So hab sie mir auch mal gegönnt!

zur Pumpe muss nich viel gesagt werden....bei mir wurden die Gewinde schief gedreht daher sind die Anschlüsse leicht schief :/ egal sie sind dicht.

Weiß jedoch nicht warum ein großer Teil gegen das Set spricht bin voll zufrieden damit. 3 x 120mm Lüfter im Gehäuse und mein Q9300 @ stock wird im idle 26° warm. Unter last max. 34° bei 22° raumtemp.

Hatte vorher nen AC Freezer Xtreme und bin überrascht....durch die Wk unter last 8° kühler als mit dem Freezer. Die einzelnen Cores zwischen 7° und 12° Kühler.

Also für den Preis was will man mehr??? Es ist ein günstiger einstieg in die WK welt und das Set lässt sich durch die Gängigen Gewinde 1/4 zoll und 10/8 Schlauch auch gut erweitern sprich man nimmt ne andere Pumpe 

lg


----------

